# Questions about applying for IBEW apprenticeship



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you've had reasonable experience in the field, that's what they're mostly concerned with. I don't know why they want good grades in algebra, when we mostly use trig., but I wouldn't worry much about that, it's the "hands on" they look for. Good luck with your quest though.


----------



## sageofrivercity (Mar 9, 2016)

joebanana said:


> If you've had reasonable experience in the field, that's what they're mostly concerned with. I don't know why they want good grades in algebra, when we mostly use trig., but I wouldn't worry much about that, it's the "hands on" they look for. Good luck with your quest though.


Thanks! I think the Algebra score is just a basic requirement, they probably figure if you know Algebra well enough they can teach you the rest.

The job that I had from 2012 to 2014 was a hands on job. I was a "utility technician" at an electric motor manufacturing facility. I did a ton of hands on work - cleaned parts, prepped parts for assembly, hung coils, etc. And I've had some very hands on temp jobs as well, lots of grunt work.


----------



## sageofrivercity (Mar 9, 2016)

Forgot I wanted to become a DC mechanic at that job but they didn't have room in the budget to hire another mechanic so I moved on to a job in logistics until they laid me off last month.


----------



## sageofrivercity (Mar 9, 2016)

I meant "forgot to mention". I wish there was an edit button for this forum.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Each local is a little different. But the basics seem to be min. 18 years old, GED/high school diploma, and a algebra I type course. Electrical/trade experience can help, but it's not required. I got in when I was in my 30's (I came from an IT job) and the recruiter said he was impressed mostly with the fact that I had a job of some kind ever since I was 16. 

It goes 1: application, 2: aptitude test and 3: board interview. The interview is what will make or break you. 

Good luck.


----------



## sageofrivercity (Mar 9, 2016)

CGW said:


> Each local is a little different. But the basics seem to be min. 18 years old, GED/high school diploma, and a algebra I type course. Electrical/trade experience can help, but it's not required. I got in when I was in my 30's (I came from an IT job) and the recruiter said he was impressed mostly with the fact that I had a job of some kind ever since I was 16.
> 
> It goes 1: application, 2: aptitude test and 3: board interview. The interview is what will make or break you.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! I know I mentioned that I'm young but I'm actually 27 (well, as off tomorrow, that is). I've had a job of some sort since I was 19. A few short layoffs but that's about all the time I've been without work. I've done everything from scraping paint off a wall at a car manufacturing facility (and trudging through chemical sludge) to helping disabled people in a factory to inspecting food pouches, operating machines, and driving a forklift. I've worked in confined spaces with a ventilator and 20 feet in the air on a personnel lift. I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty and I hope I can express that well when (if) I get to the interview.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

You should do well then. I've always said I feel I could get any job if they're willing to give me the interview.


----------



## sageofrivercity (Mar 9, 2016)

CGW said:


> You should do well then. I've always said I feel I could get any job if they're willing to give me the interview.


Ha, you sound like me. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd be more concerned with a guy that had no job than one that had several and fed his family.


----------



## sageofrivercity (Mar 9, 2016)

Mech Diver said:


> I'd be more concerned with a guy that had no job than one that had several and fed his family.


Good point! Besides, as an apprentice, I'll be expected to do whatever work is offered to me, right? My job history pretty much proves I'll do that. :laughing:


----------



## midnight-theme (Jan 3, 2015)

i think the worst case scenario is you get into the CW program and get good recommendations. that will wipe out any facet of your application that isnt as good as you would like it to be. for what its worth everyone in my apprentice class started as a CW and was recommended into the apprenticeship after a period on a waitlist. it seems like thats how it works these days.

it isnt like college or a typical job interview where you get one chance to impress someone, there are always ways to either improve or demonstrate that your job history (which i dont even think is a problem honestly) or grades don't reflect your ability to become an electrical worker.


----------

